# Slip-on Language



## Sig_Des (18 Apr 2005)

Just wondering, how many people have TRANSMISSION slip-ons. Does it matter to your units? I just went to clothing stores, and asked for some new slip-ons, and they asked me if I wanted English or French. I decided, "What the hell" and went with French, and they didn't question me (I have a French last name). 

Now I know people in my unit who want the french slip-ons, but have been told they can't have them, and I've known English guys who have the French slip-on. 

Stupid thread, maybe, but I'm curious


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (19 Apr 2005)

I think it's just cause you're from an Ottawa unit, and you guys are bilingual and all that jazz. Everyone else outside of Quebec usually seems to have the English slip-ons.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 Apr 2005)

As a young private, I wore a WLI shoulder badge on work dress just to see who would notice, instead of my CH.  I think people become blind to stuff like that rather quickly. Don't think I was ballsy enough to wear it on parade.  I still remember an old protestor by City Hall one day grabbing me and looking at my shoulder titles.  He had actually been in the WLI -and I wasn't wearing it that day, but he recognized the shape.


----------



## career_radio-checker (19 Apr 2005)

pardon my ignorance but what does 'WLI' stand for?


----------



## vangemeren (19 Apr 2005)

Winnipeg Light Infantry

More information on Mr. Dorosh's website

http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/traditions/distinctions.htm

(I was just reading this 30 seconds ago by coincidence)


----------

